# I need a Hyatt Expert Please



## lisae (Dec 2, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have a client who purchased directly from the developer a few years ago....They are now interested in another week but on the resale market..The questiion is are they allowed to grandfather their resales week into the Hyatt Gold Passport program and use the Hyatt points in the Hyatt Hotels..I don't think they wil care if there is a fee involved..I know Vistana owners were allowed to do so in the past..Any help is appreciated


----------



## mwwich (Dec 2, 2010)

lisae said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I have a client who purchased directly from the developer a few years ago....They are now interested in another week but on the resale market..The questiion is are they allowed to grandfather their resales week into the Hyatt Gold Passport program and use the Hyatt points in the Hyatt Hotels..I don't think they wil care if there is a fee involved..I know Vistana owners were allowed to do so in the past..Any help is appreciated



We bought resale from Hyatt and the answer would be no.  You're limited to Hyatt and exchanging through II.


----------



## Pit (Dec 2, 2010)

Not an expert, but I know the answer is no.


----------



## lisae (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok, that's what I thought..thanks


----------



## tahoeJoe (Dec 3, 2010)

lisae said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I have a client who purchased directly from the developer a few years ago....They are now interested in another week but on the resale market..The questiion is are they allowed to grandfather their resales week into the Hyatt Gold Passport program and use the Hyatt points in the Hyatt Hotels..I don't think they wil care if there is a fee involved..I know Vistana owners were allowed to do so in the past..Any help is appreciated



Keep in mind Hyatt recently increased the Gold Passport points required to stay at most of their hotels. The "good" properties (Hawaii, Aruba, NYC, So Cal, etc.) increased by 47%. I would advise anyone against converting to Gold passport points. 

-TJ


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 12, 2010)

tahoeJoe said:


> Keep in mind Hyatt recently increased the Gold Passport points required to stay at most of their hotels. The "good" properties (Hawaii, Aruba, NYC, So Cal, etc.) increased by 47%. I would advise anyone against converting to Gold passport points.
> 
> -TJ



I agree with Tahoe Joe I would not convert and points to Gold Passport points.

Some great deals on Hyatts now and as we all have seen move and more new resorts coming on line that we get some access to


----------



## seatrout (Dec 22, 2010)

some hyatt resale if purchased from "authorized" resale broker still qualify for Gold Passport.  I believe some units at Incline village, Mountain Lodge.

You can get a Hyatt Visa and get Gold Passport by charging


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 24, 2010)

"authorized" resale broker still qualify for Gold Passport I believe in Tahoe they do not have one anymore Hyatt got rid of HotelTimeshare Resale. 

I just got a flyer at the front desk stating Century 21 Bill Gabrielle (billgabrielli@gmail.com) Exclusive High Sierra Lodge HOA Broker.
Great prices and nice man. shoot him a email he has many units.

Remember the HOA board is only made up of owners and that is a huge plus in my book.

Happy Holidays


----------



## tahoeJoe (Dec 24, 2010)

*Go se Kal...*



lisae said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I have a client who purchased directly from the developer a few years ago....They are now interested in another week but on the resale market..The questiion is are they allowed to grandfather their resales week into the Hyatt Gold Passport program and use the Hyatt points in the Hyatt Hotels..I don't think they wil care if there is a fee involved..I know Vistana owners were allowed to do so in the past..Any help is appreciated




Need an expert? Where is Kal? 

-TJ


----------



## Kal (Dec 25, 2010)

lisae said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I have a client who purchased directly from the developer a few years ago....They are now interested in another week but on the resale market..The questiion is are they allowed to grandfather their resales week into the Hyatt Gold Passport program and use the Hyatt points in the Hyatt Hotels..I don't think they wil care if there is a fee involved..I know Vistana owners were allowed to do so in the past..Any help is appreciated


 
There are limited opportunities to retain the Hyatt Gold Passport on resale, but the bigger question is "why"?  The Passport program is not at all user friendly and is a very bad way to use points.  A couple of years ago it was unacceptable; now it has matured to horrible!

Please do some "what-if" homework and then see if it is really an important criteria that will cost more money on a resale purchase.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Dec 25, 2010)

Kal said:


> There are limited opportunities to retain the Hyatt Gold Passport on resale, but the bigger question is "why"?  The Passport program is not at all user friendly and is a very bad way to use points.  A couple of years ago it was unacceptable; now it has matured to horrible!
> 
> Please do some "what-if" homework and then see if it is really an important criteria that will cost more money on a resale purchase.



I could not agree more.

-TJ


----------



## LisaH (Dec 25, 2010)

Carmel85 said:


> I just got a flyer at the front desk stating Century 21 Bill Gabrielle (billgabrielli@gmail.com) Exclusive High Sierra Lodge HOA Broker.
> Great prices and nice man. shoot him a email he has many units.


Do you know what happened to HotelTimeshareResale? I believe Bill used to work there. 
In any case, Bill is a pleasure to work with. He got me top dollars for my week.


----------

